# Looking for a Maltipoo



## olivia_karhis (Sep 4, 2006)

Dose any one know where I cand find a breeder who has female sunset maltipoo ? The sunset maltipoos have white under there coats and a red orange-ish color on top. That is not really $$.. I want one no bigger then 7 to 8lb full grown. I have a 3lb yorkie and a 7.5 lb yorkie pom mix... so I want to stay in that size range...

If any one knows of a good breeder, please let me know!!

THanks!!

Olivia, Bunny and Bella!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"Good" breeders don't mix breeds to come up with so-called "designer dogs", so it's buyer beware if you are looking for a Maltipoo. Since a Maltipoo isn't a breed, it has no breed standard, so descriptions like like "sunset" are just marketing ploys.

The internet is full of inscrupulous breeders and brokers who advertise these designer dogs - for big price tags, too. I'd steer clear of them. Your best bet would be to find someone locally so you could at least check where this puppy comes from.

Remember, a Maltiupoo, though cute, is just a mixed breed dog.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think you can get a guarantee on size with a mixed breed. You also risk
incorporating more faults into one dog by mixing. 

As LadysMom stated you are paying for a mixed breed. 
Why not try rescue

groups or your local shelter?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

In addition to the above comments I would like to say I have never seen a maltipoo in the size range you mention. The ones I have seen are generally 10-15 lbs. 


Designer dogs while they may be cute and adorable are really just overpriced mixed breeds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd suggest reading these two articles:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/NoPuppyMills...gner_mutts.html

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/poodogs.html


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

> In addition to the above comments I would like to say I have never seen a maltipoo in the size range you mention. The ones I have seen are generally 10-15 lbs.
> 
> 
> Designer dogs while they may be cute and adorable are really just overpriced mixed breeds.[/B]


Actually I have seen quite a few maltipoos in the 7lb range--you just need to be careful and check out the parents--even that is not a guarantee...I guess my point is there are responsible and irresponsible breeders out there--a good responsible mixed breeder can be better than an irresponsible purebred breeder--the biggest thing is to do your homework and not just pick one because it's cute!








This is Trinket and her favorite maltipoo friend Sophie (they are the same size so they share clothes alot!)....

[attachment=14480:attachment]
[attachment=14481:attachment]


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=271761
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CUTE!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> --a good responsible mixed breeder can be better than an irresponsible purebred breeder--[/B]


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Maltese are really hard to find here in BC, Canada, so I was originally thinking about getting a malti-poo because I've met several that were really cute and good natured. 

However, like many people have said, since they are usually 1st, 2nd or 3rd generation mixes, you really have no guarantee what they will grow up to be. All the malti-poos I've seen have been different from one another. Some white, some gold, some spotted, some black - and that's just color! Some big, some little, some short legged and pudgy, some long legged and lean...! 

Anyway, I realized that getting a malti-poo is pretty much a crap shoot, so I decided to get my beautiful Chloe instead. Pure white, good natured, silky coat, black points. All breed standard, and I am so-o-o-o happy I went with Maltese.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > In addition to the above comments I would like to say I have never seen a maltipoo in the size range you mention. The ones I have seen are generally 10-15 lbs.
> >
> >
> > Designer dogs while they may be cute and adorable are really just overpriced mixed breeds.
> ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > > In addition to the above comments I would like to say I have never seen a maltipoo in the size range you mention. The ones I have seen are generally 10-15 lbs.
> > >
> > >
> > > Designer dogs while they may be cute and adorable are really just overpriced mixed breeds.
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > > > In addition to the above comments I would like to say I have never seen a maltipoo in the size range you mention. The ones I have seen are generally 10-15 lbs.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Designer dogs while they may be cute and adorable are really just overpriced mixed breeds.
> ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

If she gets an "A" for effort, what do I get for turning down the money? I gave her that "get out of my face price" of $5000 and she said OK. Turns out, she has a rich husband and could have paid it. Usually, if you mention some high price like I did when you don't want to fool with people, they will back off, but not this one. Of course Pocket is a cutie, and I could see why she would want one like him, but I'll be darn if one of mine will be mixed with a poodle or anything else.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

i'm speechless


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> If she gets an "A" for effort, what do I get for turning down the money? I gave her that "get out of my face price" of $5000 and she said OK. Turns out, she has a rich husband and could have paid it. Usually, if you mention some high price like I did when you don't want to fool with people, they will back off, but not this one. Of course Pocket is a cutie, and I could see why she would want one like him, but I'll be darn if one of mine will be mixed with a poodle or anything else.[/B]


Good for you Faye..
It must be so hard to screen these people to make sure your babies are going to the right home, I would be so scared that they would fall into the wrong hands...\
I guess that's why I'm not a breeder









Andrea~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

These last few posts kind of make me wonder why more breeders don't spay or neuter their pups BEFORE letting them go. In the case of Faye's lady, would she still want a pup if it was spayed? I am just amazed!!!!

Anyway, I guess the breeders would have to keep them longer, which would be an additional expense and the pups would be deemed too old by some, but it would insure that they weren't bred.......


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I wish I could find the link again, but when I was doing some research to find another dog that resembled Small fry I ran across a MUTT that was said to be a rare white Yorkitese. Selling for....are you ready?...drum roll....$7000.00. Yep $7000.00. If Small fry is worth $7000.00 then Im going to put her on my home owners policy! Lets get down to the point...If Small fry is a yorki,maltese mix she is just a commen street mutt. No matter how you look at it. Designer dogs my rear end, it is just another way for people to exploite the breed and make money, not to mention ruining generations of pups. Look at Small frys legs, her jaw, If she is in fact a mix, which I have no doubt that the papers are forged and that she is, if for the only reason that she looks identical to this pup on the website. She is the perfect example of this designer breeding thing going a bit to far. I dont think anyone of us would go to the local pound and pay $7000.00 for a mutt there ( though the pound could sure use that kind of money if your intrested in that kind of contribution), yet there are some who will go to some ones house and pay that and more, for the very same thing. I have had mutts and I may have one now and I love her to death, I have nothing against the lovable heinz 57, what Im against is the breeders who are doing this on purpose, then making a small fortune at it in the process. jmo.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My husband who never had a dog in his life bought Sophie as a surprise mother's day present for me. I've been saying for years that I wanted either a Maltese or a Poodle (I had a beautiful poodle when I grew up). Well, hubby found a Maltipoo and thought that was just great two dogs in one. I love my little Sophie to death, but I was worried in the beginning that she would have health problems because of being mixed - she was so little when he brought her home - only eight weeks old and only weighed about 2 pounds. She's now seven months old and weighs about 5 pounds and is as healthy as can be. But she does tend to want to chew on our hands - she knows she's not supposed to, but she is very persistent about it. Everyone who meets her thinks she is a Maltese - I'm really thinking about just agreeing with them now. Anyway, I brought her to the vet the day after I got her and when the vet saw the name of the breeder on the paper he said oh, oh, I said what. He said let's test for Coccidea (sp?). After he pronounced her very health he said he'd seen nothing but problems from this ladies puppies for the last severl years - he said she wasn't always that way. It turns out Sophie's littermate has had nothing but problems. I've never seen him. Anyway, even though I have a Maltipoo I agree that it is a disgrace to intentionally breed two breeds to get a designer dog. If and when I can get Sophie a sibling it will definitely be a full bred Maltese. Anyway, just a Maltipoo owner's opinion. I've attached new pictures than the one in my sig. She is still growing out the puppy cut chop job on her body she got at a local pet store but she did just have her face trimmed short - she can't stand to wear her hair up - glad I found a goog groomer - she tells me she thinks Sophie is a real maltese and not a Maltipoo??.

[attachment=14879:attachment]
[attachment=14880:attachment]
[attachment=14881:attachment]
Linda and Sophie


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

You know I have the same issue. Now bear in mind that LilyBelle is my first Maltese and if I got onto this forum first I would have known better.









When I got LilyBelle, I thought what I got was a purebred Maltese. But looking at her and comparing her to the other sweeties on site I am thinking she's a Maltese/Poodle mix. Her hair is wavy/curly and is a bit on the big size. Difficult at this point to know for sure.
It doesn't matter because I love her so much no matter what she is







. My little "devil dog".


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oops again, I posted the pics somwhere














Another try.

[attachment=14886:attachment]
[attachment=14887:attachment]
[attachment=14888:attachment]

Linda


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Sophie, I am not a professional and have never bred a dog in my life, but I do have 2 purebred, registered Maltese and to me, Sophie looks like a maltese. I don't see any difference between her and my little Sadie and as I said, Sadie is a purebred. She is also the same size as your Sophie. At a little over 6 1/2 months, she weighs 5 lbs. Regardless, your Sophie is beautiful....


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

> Oops again, I posted the pics somwhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Linda, I think Sophie is absolutely beautiful. She looks like a purebred Maltese to me though I'm no where close to being qualified to say so. What's more important than anything is that she brings you so much joy and happiness. You are a wonderful mom.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm not an expert but Sophie looks like a Malt to me too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I know, it makes me wonder if they got her mixed up







or if they thought they could get more money for a Maltipoo. I'm don't know anything about the "market" down here in New Orleans right now for dogs, but I also thought maybe they were having trouble selling her since everyone is dealing with the hurricane damage. 

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Olivia ~

In previous posts, you mentioned moving to Germany and continued to "bump" your topics, "pushing" for a sale. You stated you are "thinning" out for the move. My question would be, if you're in the process of moving, why are you looking for a pet. I may have missed it, but where do you live? If you live in the U.S., then please go to your local shelter. There are many Maltipoos waiting to be saved.

On the other hand, wait until you are settled in your new home. Then find a local shelter. 

I must say, I find it hard to take you seriously. Just my opinion.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good Luck on your move Olivia~~~











Andrea~


----------



## olivia_karhis (Sep 4, 2006)

> Olivia ~
> 
> In previous posts, you mentioned moving to Germany and continued to "bump" your topics, "pushing" for a sale. You stated you are "thinning" out for the move. My question would be, if you're in the process of moving, why are you looking for a pet. I may have missed it, but where do you live? If you live in the U.S., then please go to your local shelter. There are many Maltipoos waiting to be saved.
> 
> ...


I am in Germany right now, I have lived here fro a year and a half. My husband is in the military. We live off post, but we are having LL problems. He is not fixing what needs to be fixed and we are moving on post. So its not really a BIG move... its just moving 30 min from where we live now, to post.. which is going to be closer to my hubby's job. WAY closer! We now live in a 4 bed room 2.5 bath and we are moving into a two bed room on post. Sorry if I didn't give ALL the info, but I really didn't think it was any of y'all business !!

I asked one question and every one has said everything BUT answered my questionn. All ever one says is don't get a mix... Which that's y'all opinion! and that fine! I am not you.. if I want a mix or a mutt or whatever, that my business. All I asked was one little question! if you didn't know of any for sale, then you didn't have to post anything! I thought coming on spoiledmaltese.com every one would be nice and helpfull just like yorkietalk.com.. but I was wrong! 

Thanks Cary and I Found Nemo for wishing me luck


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

we are maltese lovers here. we have respect for the breed. there was a lot of hard work, _time_ and careful consideration that went into making the breed what it is today. the advice you were offered here was for your own benefit. there's no way to insure you are getting a quality, healthy pet if you want a mixed breed. you don't know the lines and what health issues there may be. there's no standard. we also don't condone backyard breeders and puppymills for the same reason. 

i'm sorry you didn't get the replies you were looking for... but we truly love the breed. of course we're going to be a bit biased.









good luck in your search.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> we are maltese lovers here. we have respect for the breed. there was a lot of hard work, _time_ and careful consideration that went into making the breed what it is today. the advice you were offered here was for your own benefit. there's no way to insure you are getting a quality, healthy pet if you want a mixed breed. you don't know the lines and what health issues there may be. there's no standard. we also don't condone backyard breeders and puppymills for the same reason.
> 
> i'm sorry you didn't get the replies you were looking for... but we truly love the breed. of course we're going to be a bit biased.
> 
> ...


 






















I love your avatar..







He is so cute, can I have him, just for a day please..

I will give him right back


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275823
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Carrie... your avatar is just beyond cute!!!!

I think you expressed very well what a lot of us are thinking!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I love your avatar..[/B]










thanks. i just got that crown today in a grocery store of all places. it was a little big, but i tried to make it work! LOL


> He is so cute, can I have him, just for a day please..
> I will give him right back
> 
> 
> ...


riiiiight.. why is it somehow i don't quite believe you?



















> OMG Carrie... your avatar is just beyond cute!!!![/B]










thanks!










> I think you expressed very well what a lot of us are thinking![/B]


i just wanted her to understand _*why*_ we didn't think it was a good idea.


----------



## ollie's mom (Mar 10, 2006)

Olivia--

Not sure why everyone seems so down on the maltipoo. My sweet, wonderful Ollie is a maltipoo, and I could not love her more (and my husband and children love her to death!!). She is healthy, smart, playful, has been easily trained (except for the occasional poo accident--but she is only 11 months old), loves people, loves other dogs, and I could go on and on. She is 5lb, has grey, silky-soft fur, and is pretty as a picture. We paid $350 for her and she came from a very responsible breeder who would NOT let her go home with us until she was 12 weeks old. She was raised in the breeder's home (not a kennel) and was obviously well socialized and treated with love and care. I think the most important thing is to purchase your dog from a breeder who you know...talk to references, go to visit them several times (and at least one time unannounced which is what I did..."I was just in the area and thought I'd stop by and see if you were home"...) I know she is a "mixed breed"... I'm not stupid...I just didn't see any sense in paying over $1,000 for a purebred dog when all I wanted was a loveable family pet who I have no intentions of breeding (she was promptly "fixed" at 6 months)!! I think Ollie is the best of both worlds...smart and loyal like a poodle, and pretty and sweet like a maltese. I refuse to believe that she will have more health problems either because she is "mixed." I have a coworker who has two purebred maltese who have both had more health problems than she can possibly afford (and they are not elderly dogs...they are 2 and 4 yrs. old). I know that I could have "rescued" a maltese or poodle mix, and I DID try to go that route and was unable to find a dog through several rescue sites who was a puppy and was within a reasonable driving distance. Also, several of the sites I contacted would not even speak with me once I mentioned that I had two children (ages 5 1/2 and 10). I decided $350 was about the same price as the rescue groups charged (most were @ $200 - $300), and we all feel in love with Ollie when we saw her...so no regrets!!

Basically, I am saying that if you want a maltipoo...you should get one and enjoy the love he/she will bring to your family!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't get the impression that people were "down on Maltipoos" as much as cautioning her not to get caught up in the designer dog hype and pay too much, especially sight unseen.

Your post is an example of exactly what I was advising her to do, to get one locally so she could see where it came from and not get ripped off. 

Your attitude is right on IMO. You were practical about what your family could afford, found a good breeder, paid a reasonable amount and got a great family pet. Ollie is alittle doll!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

> Olivia--
> 
> Not sure why everyone seems so down on the maltipoo. My sweet, wonderful Ollie is a maltipoo, and I could not love her more (and my husband and children love her to death!!). She is healthy, smart, playful, has been easily trained (except for the occasional poo accident--but she is only 11 months old), loves people, loves other dogs, and I could go on and on. She is 5lb, has grey, silky-soft fur, and is pretty as a picture. We paid $350 for her and she came from a very responsible breeder who would NOT let her go home with us until she was 12 weeks old. She was raised in the breeder's home (not a kennel) and was obviously well socialized and treated with love and care. I think the most important thing is to purchase your dog from a breeder who you know...talk to references, go to visit them several times (and at least one time unannounced which is what I did..."I was just in the area and thought I'd stop by and see if you were home"...) I know she is a "mixed breed"... I'm not stupid...I just didn't see any sense in paying over $1,000 for a purebred dog when all I wanted was a loveable family pet who I have no intentions of breeding (she was promptly "fixed" at 6 months)!! I think Ollie is the best of both worlds...smart and loyal like a poodle, and pretty and sweet like a maltese. I refuse to believe that she will have more health problems either because she is "mixed." I have a coworker who has two purebred maltese who have both had more health problems than she can possibly afford (and they are not elderly dogs...they are 2 and 4 yrs. old). I know that I could have "rescued" a maltese or poodle mix, and I DID try to go that route and was unable to find a dog through several rescue sites who was a puppy and was within a reasonable driving distance. Also, several of the sites I contacted would not even speak with me once I mentioned that I had two children (ages 5 1/2 and 10). I decided $350 was about the same price as the rescue groups charged (most were @ $200 - $300), and we all feel in love with Ollie when we saw her...so no regrets!!
> 
> Basically, I am saying that if you want a maltipoo...you should get one and enjoy the love he/she will bring to your family!! [/B]


I agree! Bruno is a malti-poo also (3/4maltese and 1/4 poodle- dad is a full breed maltese), weighing 5lbs but his brother is twice his size.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> I didn't get the impression that people were "down on Maltipoos" as much as cautioning her not to get caught up in the designer dog hype and pay too much, especially sight unseen.
> 
> Your post is an example of exactly what I was advising her to do, to get one locally so she could see where it came from and not get ripped off.
> 
> Your attitude is right on IMO. You were practical about what your family could afford, found a good breeder, paid a reasonable amount and got a great family pet. Ollie is alittle doll![/B]


 Olivia,
That was all I was saying...dont get ripped off like Ladys Mom says. I think mixs are great wonderful pets, just dont let anyone make you think that the little guy or gal is worth thousands! In your heart and in ours our pups are priceless...but in reality after you have them health is more important then any price you could of payed. Keep looking you'll find that perfect pup, wether it be a purebred or not


----------

